# shimano nano px rods



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I was looking on motackle at rod's when i saw the shimano nano px rod. I looked at the price and i was amazed at how expensive they are. Has anyone got these rods or looked at getting one.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

At $600+ I doubt I would consider getting one.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a rod builder here in the bay and he is importing some chinese nano rods, super light and super thin and super strong showed me a 7'7" model about a 3mm tip on it asked me what kilo rating I reckoned it was I said 2-4kg he gave me the rod and then proceeded to put all his weight on the other end I freaked out! I couldn't believe the power in such a thin blank, I asked how much?
He sells them for about a $100. he then layed it on the floor and stood on it, the guides will bend but the blank I would classify as unbreakable.
I am waiting for him to get me in a 6 foot model, very impressive.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------

